# Felix Mendelssohn on MP3.COM



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's installment of the Tuesday Blog - the first _Once Upon the Internet_ for 2015 - continues the overall *Mendelssohn *theme with more intimate works.

To begin, a pair of chamber works: a string quartet and a _song without words_ (more about that on our teaser below) set for cello and piano.

From his piano works, a pair of virtuoso pieces, including his _variations sérieuses_, which compares favorably to his friend Schuman's _symphonic variations_. Finally, a piece for piano four hands, which he may (or not) hev played with his sister.

As is usually the case in this series, these tracks were downloaded a dozen or so years ago off the old MP3.COM site, and feature both established and less established performers.

Happy Listening!

*Felix MENDELSSOHN-BARTHOLDY (1809-1847)*

_Song without words_ in D Major, for cello and piano, op. 109
Harry Clarke cello
Sanda Schuldmann, piano

String Quartet # 3, in D Major, op. 44 no. 1
Fairmont String Quartet

_Rondo capriccioso_, in E Major, op. 14
William Larson, piano

_Variations sérieuses_, op. 54
Paul Badura-Skoda, piano

_Andante tranquillo con Variazioni_, in B Flat Major, op. 83a
Kimiko and Arnd Dolge, piano duo

Downloaded from MP3.COM 2001-02

Internet Archive URL: https://archive.org/details/08VariationsEnSiBemolMajeurP

*January 23 2014, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Felix Mendelssohn: Lieder ohne Worte" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more on our blogs in English  and in French.*


----------

